# Any news on the bf vaporflask or amyone want to sell geyscano 50w bf?



## bjorncoetsee (19/6/15)

When will the bf vapor flask arrive @JakesSA ? 

Or do anyone have a used 50w geyscano bf mod to sell?


----------



## Andre (19/6/15)

Seems to me the Vapor Flask (bf) is here: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...flask-40w-bottom-fed-with-temperature-control

And the Geyscano: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...pplies-the-power/products/geyscano-50w-bf-mod


----------



## bjorncoetsee (19/6/15)

Andre said:


> Seems to me the Vapor Flask (bf) is here: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...flask-40w-bottom-fed-with-temperature-control
> 
> And the Geyscano: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...pplies-the-power/products/geyscano-50w-bf-mod


It states on the site that expected arrival is 7 june.. pre order


----------

